# Premiere Elite menu scrolling slow and also locks up



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello - Just wondering if anyone has some advice for me. I've had my new premiere elite for about 3 months - about 1 month ago it started locking up while scrolling thru menus including my shows list. Also is sluggish/locking up on various menus. I got a new Tivo Wireless N adapter but that hasn't helped. I have a poor signal from the router. I tried to install a new router but that didn't help either...Then I started losing the connection to the router intermittently...

Should I get a router expander? And even if I do - weak internet signal shouldn't effect the menu operations should it?
Cynthia


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Have you tried to change the wireless channel on the router? There may be interference on the channel you are using that will account for the weak/intermittent signal. You may also note the channels the neighboring wireless routers are using and not use the similar channel. Other devices may interfere with the signal as well, such as microwaves, cordless phones, etc.


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes - I tried changing the channel - I tested all 11 channels...When I try to login to networks on my iphone or Kindle, mine is the only one listed so I doubt any neighbors' networks are interfering...

I should note that the room with the TiVo (our Den) is behind a large brick wall with a double fireplace in it. But we never had problems with the G router...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Poor internet connectivity can affect the TiVo menus. Does rebooting the TiVo give temporary relief? Have you tried to give the TiVo a fixed IP address? Can you temporarily hardwire the unit to make sure it is not some other issue?


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Today a relocated my modem/router and was able to get a slightly stronger signal in the Tivo Room...That did improve performance and I was able to connect to Tivo service and update the system. I also did not have any problems with menu operation. But I still need better connectivity in there. Streaming still sucked bad...

Which of the following do you suggest i do:

1- Get a range extender (if so - Which one?)
2 - Get powerline extenders and plug directly into from Tivo
3 - move my modem/router to the Tivo and plug directly into the ethernet on the router


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Hardwire it if you can. I have started out wireless in the past, and never felt I had an issue, I have always found a wire to provide much better connectivity and speed for transfers and streaming.

Since the Elite has MOCA built it, I would do that if you could.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Elite has a built in technology called MOCA which transmit network data over your coax cable. If you have cable internet then you likely have coax near your router so all you'd need is a MOCA bridge...

http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Ethernet-over-Coax-Adapter/dp/B001XUQOHE

If you don't have cable internet or you don't think MOCA will work for you for some reason the powerline networking works pretty good. I have an older set of the 200Mbps adapters and I can stream reliably. FFing can be a bit jumpy and hard to land where you want, but overall I'm happy with the experience.

Dan


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

How do I know if I can use MoCa? I spoke to a TiVo tech yesterday and he said I was unlikely to have it. I have cable service.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Elite has MoCa built in. So all you should need to make it work is a MoCa bridge on the other end. Connect the MoCa bridge to the same coax your cable modem uses, either via splitter or the passthrough port, then connect that to one of the open ports on your router or network switch and it should just work. I'm not 100% sure if you need to change any settings in the TiVo so you might want to go through the network menus to be sure.

Dan


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

So I just want to be certain I understand this.

So since my TiVo has a built in MoCa connection, I should be able to take the coax and connect it directly to the adapter and then from the adapter to the MoCa connection on the Tivo WITHOUT USING A MODEM - Is that correct? That sounds way too easy to me LOL

Also - Just a dumb question - Can't I just get a second modem and use it with the TiVo if I don't feel like using the wireless network for a connection? Then I'd connect to the ethernet port right?

Which would be faster/better?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

CynPiz said:


> So I just want to be certain I understand this.
> 
> So since my TiVo has a built in MoCa connection, I should be able to take the coax and connect it directly to the adapter and then from the adapter to the MoCa connection on the Tivo WITHOUT USING A MODEM - Is that correct? That sounds way too easy to me LOL
> 
> ...


Only 1 modem to a network and you still need one. If you indeed have cable internet, I think the adapter would be connected to the router. You would change the network settings on the XL4 to use it's built-in MoCA rather than Ethernet.

What brand and model _*modem*_ do you have?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I just had a lockup on a less than 1 month old Elite while in Upcoming Eps list for a show, and the HDUI reset seq did not work. Had to power reset it.

This is on wired Ethernet, so it has nothing to do with the network IMO. Hope it's not a regular occurrence.


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Ugh now I'm confused...

I have a WinStar Modem attached to a Netgear 150N router in a room far away from the TiVO. My PC is hardwired to that router. The Signal in the Den is horrible. I ordered ONE Actiontech MoCA adapter from Amazon which should be here on Tuesday. I am planning to use it so I can KEEP my modem/router in place. Are you now saying I cannot do that? Will I have to move the modem and router to the Tivo location?

Cyn


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> I just had a lockup on a less than 1 month old Elite while in Upcoming Eps list for a show, and the HDUI reset seq did not work. Had to power reset it.
> 
> This is on wired Ethernet, so it has nothing to do with the network IMO. Hope it's not a regular occurrence.


UGH - I hope it isnt...I'm going crazy...
Cyn


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

CynPiz said:


> Ugh now I'm confused...
> 
> I have a WinStar Modem attached to a Netgear 150N router in a room far away from the TiVO. My PC is hardwired to that router. The Signal in the Den is horrible. I ordered ONE Actiontech MoCA adapter from Amazon which should be here on Tuesday. I am planning to use it so I can KEEP my modem/router in place. Are you now saying I cannot do that? Will I have to move the modem and router to the Tivo location?
> 
> Cyn


You can keep everything where it is. Dan203's most recent post had the general directions:


Dan203 said:


> The Elite has MoCa built in. So all you should need to make it work is a MoCa bridge on the other end. Connect the MoCa bridge to the same coax your cable modem uses, either via splitter or the passthrough port, then connect that to one of the open ports on your router or network switch and it should just work. I'm not 100% sure if you need to change any settings in the TiVo so you might want to go through the network menus to be sure.
> 
> Dan


You might want to switch to the SDUI menus and then power everything off first but specifically, you need to:
Detach the cable from the modem
Attach the cable to the splitter input
Attach one output of the splitter to the modem
Attach the other output of the splitter to the adapter
Attach the MoCA adapter via Ethernet cable to one of the ports on the router
remove the wireless adapter from the TiVo
Power everything back up
change the network settings on the TiVo to use MoCA. Should be under Settings & Messages > Settings > Network > Change network settings > Change MoCA settings.

Use the following settings:

MoCA Enabled: Yes
MoCA Channel: [auto]
Encryption Key: [none]
Make sure TiVo can connect
Switch back to HDUI


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you Ipwcomp and Dan203...

OK - I think I get it...I should have everything I need by Mon or Tues - I just signed up for Amazon Prime LOL...My TiVO is so important to my life (probably way unhealhty)...

But - Please answer some follow-up questions then:

Won't the MoCA signal be just as bad as the 2.4Ghz signal? Will my TiVo still have performance problems anyway since the modem/router are so far from the unit? Since it is still not 'hardwired' - Should I move everything to the TiVo anyway?

Maybe educating me a little about MoCA would be great - I can't really find anything useful on the internet or on the TiVO site...

Cyn


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Moca is like hardwiring directly to your router. instead of using an Ethernet cable, it goes over the coax and is just as or if not faster


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

compnurd said:


> Moca is like hardwiring directly to your router. instead of using an Ethernet cable, it goes over the coax and is just as or if not faster


Except that it ISNT hardwired right? I will NOT be physically connecting TiVo to anything right?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Well your Tivo will get it's network connection to your network and the internet through the coax cable


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Now I know you are thinking I must be dense but here I go again: I am getting the signal wirelessly right, Ipwcomp? You don't have any step listed for me to connect anything to TiVo right?
Compnerd makes me think I am connecting coax to my TiVo but I don't see that step on Ipwcomp's directions.
It sounds to me that my router will be transmitting the MoCA signal to my TiVo which will receive it thru the built-in MoCA adapter(receiver) right?

And also I can still connect my modem directly to the router to also transmit the 2.4ghz signal to the rest of my equip at the same time right?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CynPiz said:


> Now I know you are thinking I must be dense but here I go again: I am getting the signal wirelessly right, Ipwcomp? You don't have any step listed for me to connect anything to TiVo right?
> Compnerd makes me think I am connecting coax to my TiVo but I don't see that step on Ipwcomp's directions.
> It sounds to me that my router will be transmitting the MoCA signal to my TiVo which will receive it thru the built-in MoCA adapter(receiver) right?
> 
> And also I can still connect my modem directly to the router to also transmit the 2.4ghz signal to the rest of my equip at the same time right?


You are not connecting a new coax to the TiVo. The same coax your TiVo gets it's tv single on will also provide the network once you follow the steps above when you connect the moca. There will be no wireless to your TiVo once you connect the moca Moca is the networking terminology for network over coax cable

And yes to the second part of your question


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

TiVo really needs to put a MoCA diagram on the Elite/XL4 support pages.
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2025/kw/moca

Here is the Actiontec MoCA Adapter Diagram
http://www.actiontec.com/products/datasheets/MoCAntwrkAdptrECB2500c_InstllGd1.pdf


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes TiVo needs a better diagram than the one they have on their site. U all should also know I don't have Fios. I have optimum cable and also get my signal passed thru a switched video adapter. Any issues with that? Thanks everyone.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

CynPiz said:


> Yes TiVo needs a better diagram than the one they have on their site. U all should also know I don't have Fios. I have optimum cable and also get my signal passed thru a switched video adapter. *Any issues with that? *Thanks everyone.


Probably, Yes, You will most likely need a splitter before the SDV TA, 1 to feed the TA and 1 to feed the Elite/XL4. I do not believe the Cisco TA will pass MoCA signals above 1GHz, But it might still work if the MoCA can use only signals below 1GHz.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

CynPiz said:


> Yes TiVo needs a better diagram than the one they have on their site. U all should also know I don't have Fios. I have optimum cable and also get my signal passed thru a switched video adapter. Any issues with that? Thanks everyone.


You will probably need the additional splitter. Where the TiVo is, you go from the wall to the splitter. 1 output of the splitter goes to the TA. The other goes to the TiVo.


```
[FONT="Fixedsys"]
                     Router---Modem
                     |          |
                     |          |
TA---Tivo            Adapter    |   
 |     |                 |      |
 |     |                 |      |
splitter                 splitter
   |                       |
   |                       |
 Wall--------------------Wall[/FONT]
```
TA to Tivo connection is USB (just as it is now)
Both Router connections are via Ethernet.
All others are coax. Wall to Wall is your existing coax cable wiring.


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Boy you guys are insomniacs aren't you? Thanks so much for the info. I'll start working on this as soon as I get the MoCA adapter from amazon. I'm sure you'll hear from me then.


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

OK - I believe I am understanding this very well...
I need to be certain to use the correct type of coax splitter, right? I am reading that I need one that will pass 1 Ghz or higher...The ones at radio shack are 900 Mhz (100 Mhz shy) - Will I have trouble with those? They are only 9 bucks each.

Or should I just splurge and but the MONSTER 2GHz splitters from best buy? They are 20$ each! EEk...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

CynPiz said:


> Or should I just splurge and but the MONSTER 2GHz splitters from best buy? They are 20$ each! EEk...


Check your local Home Depot or Lowes ... the 2GHz splitters are usually called "satellite" splitters (as opposed to cable TV splitters). You can get them a lot cheaper than $20.

http://www.amazon.com/Gigahertz-Low-Loss-Splitters-Satellite-MKII/dp/B000Y97Q86


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

OK - But now I am seeing the ones that go UP TO 1 Ghz...Would that suffice?
They are only a few bucks...


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I have 1GHZ ones and have no issues... I think on the rating it says it does 1005mhz


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Find out if your local Home Depot has this one in stock.


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks, Guys...I actually just ordered two IDEAL brand splitters on the Home Depot website (same price as the GE) and did and in-store pickup order...Hopefully they will have them for me...

I can't tell you how much I appreciate all your assistance...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

CynPiz said:


> Thanks, Guys...I actually just ordered two IDEAL brand splitters on the Home Depot website (same price as the GE) and did and in-store pickup order...Hopefully they will have them for me...
> 
> I can't tell you how much I appreciate all your assistance...


I think I would attempt to set your Elite/XL4 MoCA up, first, without the splitter before the TA, It "may" be able to use the 900MHz range to establish the network connection. Also, I do not know for a fact the Cisco TA will not pass through over 1000MHz, it is just what I have heard. If it does not work then use the splitter. The Elite/XL4 needs a very good signal strength and using the splitter will reduce the signal by at least 3dBmV.

Another, item you should install is a MoCA POE (Point-of-Entry) Filter at the entrance to your home, this will both strengthen the MoCA network signal within your home and keep your MoCA network from leaving your home, for both security and to keep the signal from reaching your neighbors and the cable plant.

You can most likely get a MoCA POE (Point-of-Entry) Filter free from your Cable Co, most companies require its use in homes using MoCA.

https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories-networking.do
"A MoCA (Multimedia over Coax) "Point of Entry" filter is designed to keep MoCA signals concentrated in your home and may improve the performance of a MoCA home network. Install it in-line only at the point of entry of your cable line into your home."

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/video/ps8806/ps9095/ps10163/7016817.pdf

I decided against investing in MoCA due to the unknown TA factor and possible need for a splitter, reducing signal strength. I originally went with a WiFi "N" bridge, and then to hardwired Ethernet when I needed a better network for Multi-Room Streaming. I can MRS between Premieres using Dual-Band 2.4/5GHz Wireless N, but not consistently using just 2.4GHz.

I am really tempted, to purchase a MoCA adapter just to determine whether or not the TA will pass the required frequencies. But Cox uses the 900MHz range for 25 HD channels, where no one else does, so that also poses another hurdle, if indeed the TA cannot pass >1000MHz.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> I think I would attempt to set your Elite/XL4 MoCA up, first, without the splitter before the TA, It "may" be able to use the 900MHz range to establish the network connection. Also, I do not know for a fact the Cisco TA will not pass through over 1000MHz, it is just what I have heard.


I have the Cisco STA1520 and did have an issue with the "pass-thru" filtering out my MoCA signal so I had to put the splitter before it.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

A word of warning on splitters- the ones you can buy at home depot are not necessarily going to allow signals to pass. I have a small box full of these that did not allow for good signal around the house.

If you have issues- it could make sense to have the cable company install theirs. Do this- sign up for their "insurance" for ~1.50 per month that protects your wiring. Then have them come out, clear it up, and cancel for the next month.


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Alright here's the scoop:

Everything is hooked up. I'm using 2.4Ghz splitters. I DID install the splitter before the TA. I didn't even try to go straight to the TIVO...

Tivo CANNOT find the MoCA signal (N33 error).

Do you think I should take out the splitter and try again?
PS - Everything else is working so the connections are all solid


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Also - I didn't get a point of entry filter yet. I have a feeling Optimum won't install it. They will probably tell me they don't do MoCA...Remember: I don't have Fios...


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CynPiz said:


> Alright here's the scoop:
> 
> Everything is hooked up. I'm using 2.4Ghz splitters. I DID install the splitter before the TA. I didn't even try to go straight to the TIVO...
> 
> ...


Have you rebooted everything(included the router)


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes - And I spoke with TiVO tech support...They INSIST there is no way for me to pass MoCA without the cable company specifically installing it....Ugh....Oh well...At least I tried...

Anything else you want me to prove to everyone?
LOL


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

CynPiz said:


> Everything is hooked up. I'm using 2.4Ghz splitters. I DID install the splitter before the TA. I didn't even try to go straight to the TIVO...
> 
> Tivo CANNOT find the MoCA signal (N33 error).


Is it possible there's a splitter somewhere between the MoCA adapter connected to your router and the TiVo? When I first installed MoCA I had the same issue: got everything connected but no MoCA signal. I eventually found a 900MHz splitter in the attic. Replaced that with the 2GHz splitter and everything lit up.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Try power cycling the TiVo with everything else connected and powered up.


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

CynPiz said:


> OK - I believe I am understanding this very well...
> I need to be certain to use the correct type of coax splitter, right? I am reading that I need one that will pass 1 Ghz or higher...The ones at radio shack are 900 Mhz (100 Mhz shy) - Will I have trouble with those? They are only 9 bucks each.
> 
> Or should I just splurge and but the MONSTER 2GHz splitters from best buy? They are 20$ each! EEk...


Please never buy anything from Monster. Monoprice has a 3-Way 5~2400MHz splitter for $2.51

Be warned that depending how the coax is wired in your house the MoCA route may work, and it may not. For example in my house I have home runs from the DMarc on the outside of the house to each wall jack. The run from the street goes to a 2-way splitter, one line going to the Cable modem, the other going to an 8 way amplified splitter. Since MoCA signals cannot pass through the amplifier I cannot use MoCA to my Cable modem/router.


----------



## CynPiz (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok - Sorry late post but I was at work until late last night...

There are no additional splitters before the TiVo...But I do agree that the problem may have something to do with the way coax is wired in my house...
Kingpcgeek sheds some light on the subject...Of course there is an amplifier splitting the signal or I wouldn't have the cable signal strong enough for all my TVs...

This apparently is not needed for FiOS? Fiber optics must be much diff from digital cable signal? It doesn't need amplification? Therefore MoCA can be pushed thru?

BTW - In addition to not being able to receive the MoCA at the TiVO, the adapter interfered with my telephone signal. It was causing that tunnel & flipping effect which made it difficult to have a conversation...


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

The use of an AMP just depends. I have cable but my signal coming into my house the signal is strong enough so i dont need an AMP


----------

